# mollie with huge eye



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

hi i jus need abit of advice 
i jus looked in my tank and my marble mollie has got a really swolen eye
its huge 
does any body know what it could be and how to cure it if it can be cured 
cheers ppl


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it cloudy or just really big?
Because it could either be pop eye or cloudy eye.
Do frequent water changes as these usual appear due to poor water quality (not always though) 
For pop eye, I'm pretty sure that there are multiple treatments you can get at your LFS. You can ask one of the employes.


----------



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers 4 the advice but i seperated it last night 
i put it into a floating breeding tank but when i looked this morning it had got out an it was laid at bottom of tank and my albino ruby shark was chewing it


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

